# Hi All



## JRW1997 (Mar 26, 2007)

I found this site due to problems with my car, after reading some threads
this site has a lot of info.
I have a 1997 Maxamia that has a slipping transmission, in looking for a 
transmission I need to know how to tell if I have a locking or non locking
differential. Is it like the GM cars that have a button to push or is it different?
Also how do I tell if I have a SE GLE GXE there are not any markings on the 
car. I have had this car for about 10 months and it is one of the best running and
driving auto I have had.
Thanks
:newbie:


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Before you replace your trans, let me give you some info that might save you some $$$.
If you wanna buy a new one go ahead but I recommend going to a junkyard and getting a dropping resistor from a Maxima just like yours. This item I'm talking about controls the shift points in the trans. If it goes "bad", your trans will start to slip and now you think you need a trans. This item is right behind the airbox, where the air filter sits in. It's attaches to the left strut tower. Replace this 1st and let us know what happens...


----------



## JRW1997 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks I wondered if it could be electrical as it seemed to do ok a couple of times.
Thanks


----------



## JRW1997 (Mar 26, 2007)

Replaced the resistor it still shifts the same. It slips going into drive and won't engage in overdrive.
Time to find a transmission.
Thanks it was worth a try Jeff


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If you have a US-market 4th generation (A32, 95-99) Maxima it's got an open differential in the transmission.

The only US-market A32-chassis vehicles with a limited slip differential are the I30t.


----------



## JRW1997 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks, that means I have the open.


----------



## JRW1997 (Mar 26, 2007)

Transmission changed everything works great.


----------

